# Built in floor to ceiling corner cabinet-where to start?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hi badfish!
i had the same idea for a 'problem' corner in our new dining room. i see no reason in your case to remove floor or walls. mounting to the wall should be more than sufficient to keep it in place.

DM


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

badfish, you would build the cabinet out of you 3/4 just the two sides and the front out of some hardwood like popular, just like a kitchen cabinet. then you would remove any chair rail or base molding, install the cabinet to the wall finding the studs. cut and reinstall your base molding. no need to remove the drywall.I would recommend coming off the wall about three inches on either side then make your 45 degree front and return back your three inches to the other wall. hint! when you install the three inch style give your self some room as a wall scribe about 1/2-3/4" meaning the pieces that are the cabinets sides should be held in about that much from the styles, thus giving you a wall scribe that you could shape to the profile of the wall. BOB


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

No need to tear out the drywall or the floor.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies-any ideas where I could source a glass door from for the upper display cabinet?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

If you don't have the tools to make the doors, get your cabinet built and go to a local cabinet shop with your rough openings and have them make you the doors. They will gladly make them and leave them unfinished.

Also, probably goes without saying but build the cabinet just under the room height and use molding to fill the gap between the top of the cabinet and the ceiling.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i found some real nice glass at the local habitat for humanity "ReStore". i'd look there if you have one local. using recycled always makes me (and normally my wallet) feel a bit better than buying new. home recycling yards might be a good place to look as well. i found a beautiful old cabinet with fancy gold leaf on the glass for 10 bucks there once....... pulled the glass and 'recycled' the rotted wood to heat my home. the new cabinet i ended up selling for $400.

DM


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Check locally for a custom cabinet maker or woodworking company. If you can't find anything, CalDoor.com might be able to help, or Precision Wood Products, Inc. in Camden, Ohio may be able to help, but they don't have a website, their phone number is (800) 582-8870, they can mail you a brochure and price catalog. I'm not sure if either one will sell to the public, though, you may actually need to be in the business. If you do a Google search, you'll find other door manufacturers as well. Just make sure to tell them you'll need them made to accept a glass panel. No matter who you use, match the profiles of the doors on the base as close as possible. If they're a little off, it probably won't be all that noticable, but if they're completely different, you will notice.

As far as glass, any local glass shop can hook you up as well. Don't let them caulk it in, which a lot of glass places like to do, use the rubber seal made for glass panels. If the glass gets caulked in, and you want to remove it for any reason, you pretty much have to break the glass to get it, and scrape off all the old caulk. Ask the door manufacturer if they can provide you with the rubber seal. It's easy to install and remove.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

here is a company that I use for my wall units WWW.doorson-line.com there pretty quick. BOB


----------

